# Nissan Skymera



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

www.skymera.net


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

coulda fooled me if I saw it on the street. The front anyway.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Its a very nice car. The conversion is done really well.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

Already saw the same post several months ago..but nonetheless it's the cleanest conversion i have ever seen.


----------



## El Barto (Feb 16, 2003)

The owner runs (or is management of, can't remember) the Nissan Primera Owners in the UK. This is the address - come and get yourselves joined up. www.primeracarclub.com


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

El Barto said:


> *The owner runs (or is management of, can't remember) the Nissan Primera Owners in the UK. This is the address - come and get yourselves joined up. www.primeracarclub.com *


Yea, I know Kev.


----------

